

The Future of NPM - dscape
http://sudomakethought.com/04-the-future-of-npm

======
ilaksh
The nice thing is that there is a setting to specify where the location is if
you prefer a certain implementation or host. Which I think is another example
of how well designed npm is. My question is, is there a way to evolve the
protocol a bit to be more practical for ensuring that multiple "central"
registries are able to stay in sync? Or is the current system which is tied to
Couchdb replication specifics (I think) the best way?

I agree with the general idea of separating out the concern of the metadata
index from the actual hosting of the packages. I also agree that its important
though to keep changes transparent and practical for people to implement on
their own.

I can't help but mention one more time how interesting these issues are in
relation to what I see as an inevitable move from a fundamentally server
oriented network architecture for the internet to a fundamentally distributed
data oriented architecture. And that change presents many challenges including
how it intersects with business interests.

